# Rollomotoren fahren unkontrolliert



## blasterbock (30 September 2010)

Ich habe ein Problem mit funkgesteuerten Rolloantrieben.
Die zentrale Steuerung der 11 Rollos läßt diese je nach Programmierung zeitabhängig auf und zu fahren.
Das funktioniert nicht zuverlässig, mal bleiben Rollos unten, mal oben.

Der Hersteller hat zunächst behauptet, dass würde daran liegen, dass alle Antriebe über eine Sicherung (16A) abgeschaltet werden. 
Die Stromaufnahme der Antriebe liegt bei ca. 13 A, wenn alle gleichzeitig laufen.
Daraufhin habe ich die Rollos zu Gruppen organisert, die zeitversetzt fahren. 
Brachte erwartungsgemäß keine Verbesserung.

Neue Idee des Herstellers ist nun ein vierpoliger Filter, der zwischen die Phase und den Null der Rollo-Versorgung eingebaut werden soll.
Problem : Das Nullpotential der Rollos kann ich nicht mehr direkt abgreifen, da an den Stromkreisen der Rollos auch noch Steckdosen mit anderen Verbrauchern hängen.

Hat jemand mit funkferngesteuerten Rollos ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und eventuell einen Lösungsvorschlag ?


----------



## thomass5 (3 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ohne jetzt Hersteller und System und die Entfernungen zu kennen. Ich habe 3 FS20 Funksteckdosen von Conrad im Einsatz. Wenn die Batterie des Senders mit der Zeit(1/2 Jahr) nachlässt, muß ich auch manchmal mehrfach die Befehle losschicken oder näher hingehen. 

Kannst Du den Sender zum Test vielleicht an einer anderen Stelle Positionieren?

Thomas


----------



## blasterbock (4 Oktober 2010)

Es handelt sich um ein Wohnhaus, der Sender ist beweglich, kann sich also an jeder beliebigen Stelle im Haus befinden. Größte Entfernung ca. 18 m.

Ich kann aber an der Entfernung zum Sender keinen Zusammenhang zur Fehlfunktion sehen. Die Fehler passieren eigentlich immer im Mittelfeld der Entfernung zu Sender.

Die Rollos sind seit ca. 4 Monaten im Einsatz, die Motoren samt Elektronik bereits einmal komplett ausgetauscht. Hersteller sitzt in Italien.

Aber die Idee mit der Batterie ist gut. Ich werde das mal checken.


----------



## nade (5 Oktober 2010)

Wie hast du die Gruppen realisert? 2 oder mehr Motoren pro Schaltkanal paralell hängen?
Wenn ja, kann dies schon das Problem sein.
Nimmst du z.B. :http://leuchte24.de/product_info.ph....html/XTCsid/2ed9828e7f48c59cf7779a62955697fe

Für jeden weiteren Motor.

Also den ersten Motor an den Ausgang des Relais, dann alle weitere Motoren ein Relais.. motor an den Ausgang und die Paralell hängenden Motoren an den "Schaltausgang"

<-- Doof erklärt, ich weiß. Habs halt schneller verklemmt, als zu sagen wie. Eben schon seit über nem Jahr nichtmehr in der Hand gehabt.
Wenn du Glück hast, laufen 2 Motoren noch problemlos miteinander, aber bei 3 kanns schon zu den genannten "Geisterfunktionen" kommen.

Ist nur mal so ein Geistesblitz.


----------



## blasterbock (5 Oktober 2010)

Die Rollos sind im Rollokasten verbaut und haben nur eine Zuleitung für 230 Volt.
In diesem konfektionierten Kabel sind auch die Steueradern für direkte Betätigung untergebracht. Diese Steueradern liegen aber in der Anschlußdose tot.
Im Motorblock sitzt ein Funkfernsteuerungselement, welches die Motoren ein/ausschaltet. Es sind keinerlei weiteren Schaltelemente vorhanden.


----------



## nade (5 Oktober 2010)

Ah ok.Waren die Rolladenmotoren bei "erstanlernung" sauber Gefahren?


----------



## blasterbock (5 Oktober 2010)

Der Fehler trat eine Weile nach dem Erstanlernen auf, bzw. ist mir nicht aufgefallen.
Nach erfolgter Mängelrüge hat der Hersteller die Rollmotoren selbst erneuert und eingelernt.
Der Fehler bleibt aber.


----------



## Verpolt (5 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Wie "thomass5" schrieb.  Batterien getestet? ausgetauscht?




> In diesem konfektionierten Kabel sind auch die Steueradern für direkte Betätigung untergebracht. Diese Steueradern liegen aber in der Anschlußdose tot.



Das wäre ja wohl das Blödeste, aber diese "toten" Steueradern in der Anschlußdose sind isoliert?


----------



## blasterbock (5 Oktober 2010)

Batterie habe ich getestet, noch nicht getauscht.

Die nicht benutzten Adern in den Schalterdosen sind mit Isolierband gebündelt, eine zufälligen Kontakt schließe ich aus.


----------



## Verpolt (5 Oktober 2010)

Dann könnte ich mir nur den Sender als Übeltäter vorstellen.
bzw. ein weiterer Sender wie z.B.: ein Mobil-Telefon

hatte mal Funksteckdosen, die auf Handys und jetzt kommts, auf die Funksignale des Autoschlüssels reagierten.  (auf-zu-kofferraum).

Kannst die Störung ausschliessen?


----------



## blasterbock (5 Oktober 2010)

Mit der Funkfernbedienung habe ich auch meine Zweifel.

Andere Störquellen ausschließen ist fast unmöglich, 3 Handys im Haushalt, WLAN läuft, Funkübertragun von der Haustürklingelanlage, Lage mitten im Ort (Abstand zum nächstenWohnhaus < 50m).

Wenn die Rollos sporadisch zufahren oder auffahren würden, hätte ich diese Fehlerquelle auch in Betracht gezogen. 
Aber es ist so, dass einzelne Rollos nicht fahren, das heißt, der Funkbefehl kommt nicht im Motor an.
Sind wir also wieder bei der Funksteuerung.


----------



## Verpolt (5 Oktober 2010)

Die Empfänger müssen doch irgendwie codiert werden,

Verlieren die vielleicht die "Adresse" .

Wie wird die Codierung am Empfänger gespeichert? DIP-Schalter vorhanden?
Pufferbatterie ?


----------



## blasterbock (5 Oktober 2010)

Kann ich noch nicht mal genau sagen.
Ich schau heute Abend mal nach und melde mich morgen wieder.

Dass die die Adresse verlieren, schließe ich aus, weil sich der jeweils betroffene Rollo von Hand fahren lässt.

Danke erst mal für die Anregungen.


----------



## nade (5 Oktober 2010)

Könnte, wenn der Fehler sporadisch auftaucht eine Überlagerung von Garagentoren, Autoschlüssel, Zusatzgong sein. Also Garagentore und Funkgong´s arbeiten meist auf 433Mhz...


----------



## Verpolt (5 Oktober 2010)

> Die *zentrale Steuerung* der 11 Rollos läßt diese je nach Programmierung zeitabhängig auf und zu fahren



dann such den Fehler mal dort.

Wenn das von Hand geht, haben die ja ne korrekte Adresse.


mfg


----------



## blasterbock (6 Oktober 2010)

Also, die Motore werden über ein Programmierkabel codiert, vermutlich steht die Adresse dann in einem Flash-Speicher.
Da ich die Motore mit der zentralen Handbedienung jeweils separat ansteuern kann, schließe ich Adressfehler aus.

Im Handbuch des Herstellers fand ich einen Hinweis : Wenn einzelne Antriebe das Signal der Funksteuerung nicht mitbekommen, sollte man das gleiche Signal einfach nochmal senden.
Also wurde das Programm zum Schließen der Rollos dupliziert und zwei Minuten später nochmal aufgerufen.
Keine Verbesserung, Fehler tritt immer noch auf.

In Räumen mit mehreren Rollos werden diese steuerungstechnisch in Gruppen zusammengefasst. Da tritt der Fehler so auf, dass ein Rollo unten ist und der andere noch oben steht.

Die Fernsteuerung arbeitet auf 433 MHz Basis.

Ich habe den Lieferanten überredet, mal ein anderes Fabrikat mit einer anderen Fernsteuerung einzubauen. Er will jetzt 3 Motore austauschen gegen ein deutsches Fabrikat.

Mal sehen, was sich daraus ergibt.


----------



## blasterbock (12 Oktober 2010)

Seit zwei Tagen sind neue Rollomotore im Einsatz, ein deutsches Fabrikat.
Keinerlei Fehler feststellbar, ausserdem laufen die Motore ruhiger und damit auch leiser.
Made in Germany ist also doch immer noch was wert.

Vielen Dank an alle, die versucht haben, mir zu helfen.


----------

